# 2007 Sentra SE-R Spec-V Replacement Brakes



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 2007 Spec-V with 2.5L 6-speed manual. I recently replaced the pads and rotors on the rear and the pads on the front. I bought the pads and rotors from Advance Auto. Bottom line is, I hate them. They don't stop for crap compared to my oem brakes. For a laugh I called the dealership to find out how much it would cost to get OEM pads and rotors for the front. They said $600. I laughed, then I cried. I know that the OEM rotors are Brembo, which is why they are so expensive. I've been looking for a place that sells OE replacement Brembo rotors. I found a shop on ebay that has them for sentras up to 2006 but not 2007. Can anyone suggest a place to buy aftermarket Brembo rotors?

As for the pads, I was looking at EBC ceramic pads. I don't think Brembo makes pads. I could be wrong. I'm not much of a gear head.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the OEM rotors aren't brembo, just the calipers.

Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels for rotors and good pads.
shame on you for replacing stock pads with crap from autozone!
and did you really need the new rotors? Were they warped or what?

Avoid EBC pads of any kind. They make great brakes terrible.


----------



## ChrisAce (Sep 30, 2004)

Were they ceramic or semi metallic pads? Did you clean the caliper plungers and relube them? Did you flush the old brake fluid? Also, it will take a few hundred miles for the brake pads to form to the old rotors. With a nice new brake pad that is flat on an old rotor that has grooves in it, there is a lot of surface not making full contact. Some even suggest doing hard brakes in a praking lot somewhere, preferably WalMart on a Friday night, to speed up the process.


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I wasn't aware that the rotors weren't brembo. That's just what the dealership told me when they slapped me with the $150/ rotor price tag.

I replaced the rear rotors because they were wore out. They had a pretty good lip on the edge and were rusty. They flaked apart when I smacked them with a hammer. The car sat on a lot for about 8 months before I bought it last year. The front rotors still looked decent. I was strapped for cash so I just replaced the pads and didn't have the rotors turned.

I'm looking at spending about $200 on rotors and pads for the front. Is there a brand that you would suggest I go with?


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

the pads are semi-metallic. I get a lot of high pitched squealing when stopping. I assumed this was because I didn't have the rotors turned. I'd rather pony up the money to replace the rotors and get ceramic pads. I want to tap the brake and damn near go through the windshield.


----------



## ChrisAce (Sep 30, 2004)

Definately go with ceramic. They are quieter and cleaner. Make sure to clean (using brake fluid works) and re lube the caliper guide pins too. Over time there is dirt and grime that build up in there causing it not to slide so nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ceramics won't provide the same stopping power. They dust less, but they won't be as good. 
Hawk pads- you can't go wrong.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you need to find a new dealer! These are the Manfacturer Suggested Retail Prices (per ALLDATA):

Front brake rotors: $109.48 each
rear rotors: $93.18 each
front brake pads: $81.77
rear pads: $78.22
*NOTE: Part numbers for front brake pads and rotors are differant between AT & MT models.

Check some online Nissan part dealers like AAA Nissan Parts or Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Just a quick check at Courtesy Nissan parts shows the front pads for $70 and rotors for $92 each.


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

The local dealership quoted me something like $150/rotor and $288 for pads.


----------

